# pomps



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

I saw pics of the 7lber is this dark color normal on large ones,,also was told today by fellow member the run has slowed,?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Color*



Sea Raptor said:


> I saw pics of the 7lber is this dark color normal on large ones,,also was told today by fellow member the run has slowed,?


This fish is darker than the ones that I am used to.

My largest Pompano ever was almost silver. Looked like a 'regular' Pompano. 

I think; repeat, think, maybe that it has to do with habitat/diet.

Big Pompano. in the quantities caught this late in Spring. are fairly rare. They are in small schools of 'scouts' that precede the main migration of the 'normal-size' fish. They are big because they've survived the 'war'. Everything, including man, likes Pompano! 

Maybe they portend another late run? C2


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

It's gettin to be time for it to slow down I guess,but I caught 4 of them this am. thats as many as i have caught in the last 4 weeks. 3 of the 4 were 12" one went 101/2" Maybe he will come back as a7lber


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Could it be
African pompano




The African pompano, Alectis ciliaris, is a widely distributed species of tropical marine fish in the jack family, Carangidae. Wikipedia




*Scientific name**: *Alectis ciliaris

*Rank**: *Species

*Higher classification**: *Alectis


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

The 7 lber was a regular pomp not an african.


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Been dead for a while also.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*



jcallaham said:


> It's gettin to be time for it to slow down I guess,but I caught 4 of them this am. thats as many as i have caught in the last 4 weeks. 3 of the 4 were 12" one went 101/2" Maybe he will come back as a7lber


Good to see that you're catching some fish!

As soon as the Doc determines what he's going to do about my 'ticker', I maybe can go running-and-gunning on the sand again. C2


----------



## wilfish4774 (Sep 4, 2008)

Caught it approximately 4 hours prior to the picture being taken..


----------

